# Taking dogs to Cyprus from UK.



## Neil and Mags (May 31, 2021)

Hi guys. 

My wife and I are moving to Cyprus in July 2022.
However, we want to take our beloved dogs with us. 
We live in Scotland. 
Can anyone reccommed a firm/airline that can transport dogs please? 

Thank you. 

Neil and Mags.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Neil and Mags said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> My wife and I are moving to Cyprus in July 2022.
> However, we want to take our beloved dogs with us.
> ...


We brought our dog and cat and Tortoise from Cyprus to France on Aegean. There was a change at Athens but everything was very smooth and the animals were fine when we retrieved them in Bordeaux. I dealt with it all by email with the airlines customer services and they couldn't do enough to help. I am sure that Aegean fly from the UK.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Veronica said:


> We brought our dog and cat and Tortoise from Cyprus to France on Aegean. There was a change at Athens but everything was very smooth and the animals were fine when we retrieved them in Bordeaux. I dealt with it all by email with the airlines customer services and they couldn't do enough to help. I am sure that Aegean fly from the UK.


So this was fairly straightforward then Veronica and not involving any "agency"? 

Was it expensive? 

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Shotokan101 said:


> So this was fairly straightforward then Veronica and not involving any "agency"?
> 
> Was it expensive?
> 
> ...


No agency involved Jim. I just contacted Aegean direct and they told me what we needed to do. I can\'t remember how much we paid but it wasn't expensive compared to quotes we had had from some pet relocation companies. The lady who dealt with it for us even checked out all the laws etc for our tortoise as he is an endangered species. We flew on the same planes as the animals and really rate Aegean.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Veronica said:


> No agency involved Jim. I just contacted Aegean direct and they told me what we needed to do. I can\'t remember how much we paid but it wasn't expensive compared to quotes we had had from some pet relocation companies. The lady who dealt with it for us even checked out all the laws etc for our tortoise as he is an endangered species. We flew on the same planes as the animals and really rate Aegean.


Cheers Veronica - good to know that option is viable 

Jim


----------



## Whatitdo (10 mo ago)

Does anyone know how it would work with dogs that are not allowed to travel on planes? I have a French Bulldog on the larger side and they’re not allowed on planes due to their nose/breathing. Are there any firms that arrange road-transport from UK to Cyprus? Thank you!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would never consider taking a dog like that to a hot country.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Can English Bulldogs Stay Outside in the Heat? Having Sun Fun!


Everyone enjoys a hot summer's day, so it's okay to leave my English bulldog out in the heat, right? Wrong! Can English Bulldogs stay outside in the heat? No, English bulldogs are not safe when



www.anybulldog.com


----------



## Whatitdo (10 mo ago)

Veronica said:


> Can English Bulldogs Stay Outside in the Heat? Having Sun Fun!
> 
> 
> Everyone enjoys a hot summer's day, so it's okay to leave my English bulldog out in the heat, right? Wrong! Can English Bulldogs stay outside in the heat? No, English bulldogs are not safe when
> ...


I appreciate the concern however firstly it’s a French Bulldog and not an English Bulldog, and he obviously won’t be living in the garden but inside in the air conditioned house. Walks early mornings and late evenings.

I spend every summer in our house in the Costa Del Sol and he’s always with me and he absolutely loves it. I will of course speak to a vet and make sure it’s all fully doable.

With that said - I would greatly appreciate any actual tips on the transport if anyone does know?

Many thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The only way would be via Turkey and ferry to the North of the island. I don't know if that is actually allowed as I believe it is illegal to bring any dog over the border from the North. It certainly used to be. There are no ferries from Greece to Cyprus unfortunately.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Whatitdo said:


> Does anyone know how it would work with dogs that are not allowed to travel on planes? I have a French Bulldog on the larger side and they’re not allowed on planes due to their nose/breathing. Are there any firms that arrange road-transport from UK to Cyprus? Thank you!


Try looking up Salamis Freight Liners. They are not a ferry service as such but it appears they have some limited capacity fro passengers. It may be the answer to your problem. If they can help please let us know so that the information is available to anyone else in your situation.


----------

